# GMG Daniel Boone Operating Noise



## aforwark (May 15, 2016)

Can anyone take a listen to my Danie Boone and let me know if this sounds normal? I bought this from a friend and I'm wondering if something happened during transporting it. Thanks in advance for the help!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/q17qvwo3my1ntc9/Video May 15, 1 39 45 PM.mov?dl=0


----------



## westby (May 16, 2016)

It doesn't sound at all like my Rec Tec.  It sounds like its chugging.  I've not listened to a GMG before, but I don't think that's normal.


----------



## wade (May 16, 2016)

The GM machines do make a wheezy panting sound. Your DB seems to be panting quite quickly but my Davy Crockett does something similar but a little slower.

Here are the sounds of the DC.


----------



## aforwark (May 21, 2016)

Thanks Wade. I went to a local BBQ store and had them have a listen as well and they did say it's normal to have the pulsating fan. He seemed to think that it should level out at some point, but mine does make the sound regularly unless it starts to drop in temperature then the big fan kicks in.


----------



## mowin (May 28, 2016)

Little late with my reply,  but your DB is working fine. Sounds just like mine.


----------



## aforwark (May 28, 2016)

Thanks mowin! Smoked a brisket last weekend and it came out beautiful.


----------

